# Just my luck.



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

So you guys know of the kitten I saved and how mom came and got it once i got it "up and moving" again. Well she is doing fine and eating ect..I still have not found them...well i dont think. But there was another female hanging around that was clearly pregnant. is a feral and will NOT come near me. So I give her food. Well last night I heard little meows. i through food out excited that the kitten i saved was moved back under the porch and was hoping to see momma cat. Well I saw the other stray. but five minutes later the other cat popped up. i will be able to tell whos kittens they have if i can see them. they are in a small part that is hard to see into. I will care for both momma cats and when the kittens turn 4/5 weeks probably take them from mommas. i know that is not the BEST but having 10+ more kittens in the street is not good. I will be out of school by then and can easily care for them,better. My mom swears it is just one littler(the one I saved the kitten out of) and the other one was just hanging around. I'm not sure and will check late tonight when i get off work. 


Sorry that this is all over the place, i am getting ready to leave and just typing what i think and not correcting wherer everything belongs.


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

*Kitten update :-(*

Found where momma cat took the kittens...under my porch. There is one. It is black and fluffy. Thankfully only one litter under there(thought another female had her kittens there). Well momma cat got spooked and she took the kitten into my basement. Which is probably a good thing because we have severe storms tonight and through tomorrow night. He has his eyes open and is healthy. And a week old today(going by when I found the other kitten). I work a long shift tomorrow so will not be able to see if it is down there or back under the porch until 1:35 ish tomorrow. I feel bad but should I go ahead and take kitten away from momma and try to get her fixed,or chance it that she will move it again and I will not find the kitten and wait till 3 weeks? The kitten is a spitting image of my cat but black/white is the common color around me. For all I know Albert and momma could be siblings! Albert I got when he was 4/5 weeks and his mom had been killed. He had 2 other siblings but they have both passed due to illness(one at 6 months another was almost dead when I found them after 2 days after momma cat died) so this is not my first go around with stray kittens. Just never this young. 


Oh the kitten is getting good at hissing  but I find that normal for his age. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

can you get the mother cat? she's the one that really needs to be fixed, but I know getting her trapped is probably an ordeal. you might have 4-5 months for the kitten, I don't think they spay them if they're under 2 lbs. but she should probably be that at around 4 months.


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

If the kitten is still nursing, leave them alone until the kitten is weaned. Once weaned, get the mother to the vet for spay surgery and when the kitten turns ten to twelve weeks old then you can neuter the kitten.

SNAP is a low cost spay/neuter organization. It helps a lot if there are organizations around that help out with desexing operations.


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

I was talking about getting the mom fixed not the kitten. I don't get any animal fixed until after 6 months. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

How sweet you are to care for these cats  My heart is always so happy when I hear of people caring for ferals, especially ones with babies, and ones who get them fixed. I have a feral girl that I have been caring for now for over a year. How are things going with everyone now?


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Okay I know this has all happened in a short amount of time but update.

Okay I got off of work around two,put food in them basement for momma. I heard the kitten kind of meow then stopped. At four it got louder but only for a little bit. Now at 6 it had been screaming for a good forty minutes. I heard it in my laundry room,he was in my basement. I go down there and it had flooded. He was in a room off to the side and I stuck my head in there and it was starting to get damp. I waited a bit and it was still screaming. Go down there and still no momma. Food is un touched. Kitten is getting really cold and debris from dirt and other stuff is all over it. It is getting wetter down there. I still have kitten formula so I fed it. Man was he hungry!!! Before that his tummy was swollen so I helped it go to the bathroom. I put him down and at seven and still cold and no momma food is untouched. So I brought him with me and he is curled up next to me. He is warm and cozy  I'm just worried. I have had litters before(well my grandpa) and non of them ever left week old kittens this long.it has been at least 4 hours.last time she was spotted was headed out to hunt.....toward the fox den. I heard foxes don't go after cats but these ones do. They have pups to feed. I'm keeping my eye out and I'm hoping she returns.so everyone knows she usually eats food the same day for months so she is always on time. Never late.......another reason why im worried she sure does love food!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Catmamma (Apr 18, 2011)

Could be that there is running water between where the mother cat was hunting and your house. I hope that is the case. Then she will return when she can get to you without having to try to swim. (Do cats swim, as a rule?) I hope the water isn't still rising in your basement.


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

The water is still rising. And no it is more of a cellar so she has 3 rooms where there are holes in he outside she can get to her kitten. She knows all of them as I see her go down all the time. The food is still down there,untouched. So I called for her and put some on my porch. She knows when I call its time to eat. As I always do I stepped back in side and waited for about 15 minutes still no momma :-( I'm hoping she is okay. We are getting more rain today. There are so many dangers right now. Highway/ditch filling with water she can slip in,foxes ,dogs... I'm hoping she comes back. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I would be a wreck. I hope momma comes back and baby is ok.


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

Mom is still mia. Kitten is thriving. I had a long shift today so was alone for 4 hours was fed then alone another three until I got home. He is full now and sleeping in his box. Oh and he is a screamer lol. He does not meow he screams. And he is getting teeth already is that normal? He nibbled on them and I felt them trying to come trought...maybe he is over a week and closer to two??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

